# another mk3 on air lift's new kit



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

long story short, me/my car got one of the air lift mk2/3 kits. i received the kit on friday the 2nd, and wasn't expecting to be able to get anything installed because of a messed up work schedule. luckily my work schedule is so messed up that i got a few days off last week and went for it. 
anyway, here are some pics. many suck as i was in a rush and didn't take any pics the first day.
installed the azev's a couple weeks ago. wasn't happy with how the car sat on 17"s and coils.









boxes of new parts
















this stuff is very nice. 








in progress management setup. nothing is wired here. i still need to build the floor part of the floor. 








front installed and a jack under the control arm to check clearances and such. i have a notch so the axle is good, but the control arm is hitting in some spots and i think i have some other issues to work out before it'll lay subframe.








rears installed. lots of room for wheels and tires. (and my new adaptec adapters!)








5k mile b&g
's that are out. goin on my brothers car. 








great plates uninstalled. maybe it's just me but they caused my tires (tread specifically) to rub on the bumper in a place that isn't easily "rolled." the plates did it on my 16" RS's as well as the 17" azevs, but i'm keeping them if i ever buy the 15" wheels i want.








first time on the ground. everything holds!








first time aired out. nothing broke!








front all the way down. sitting on the tires, not the frame unfortunately.









unfortunately the only complete pictures i have currently are iphone pics. i started the install tuesday and finished late on thursday, and then broke the driver's side inner CV first thing friday morning. had to replace the axle in the street after work friday.
all down. a little bit of reverse rake that i need to take care of.








ride height.









i said it before, but this stuff is really nice. the ride height i have barely rubs (i still have some tuning to do with it but they controller is amazing too), rides smoother than the b&g's (which were some of the nicest coils i've had), and the ability to sit it on the ground (or at least on the tires) is pretty damn neat. 
i'll be doing my best to get a floor/covering built for the rear and some real pictures this week. fingers crossed for an easy week with work.


----------



## ms.golf (Oct 22, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
especially considering you might or might not have junked it a few months back


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

Looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to get mine.
What size tires are you running with those wheels?


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (Zorba2.0)*

205/40/17. I'd like to get something smaller but it's not in the budget right now.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

Nice work! Do you have any pictures of bag perch clearance above the tire?


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (Afazz)*

I don have pics but the bag is definitely above the 17s


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

SWEET!!
Looking forward to get the same setup!
How is the ride?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$helby* »_I don have pics but the bag is definitely above the 17s

this gives me hope that i can camber my 9s in the front and keep them vs having to get 7.5's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V.R.6.i.c.k (Nov 1, 2004)

Very nice..
Could you pm me the cost of what you've done?
Thanks and keep up the good work...


----------



## v-dubs 'n' metal (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*

looks very good shelby. makes the 17's look a lot better


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (v-dubs 'n' metal)*

Wow that's quick work! Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

You're a rockstar Shelby... http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Stoked you stuck with the Azev's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Matt


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ([email protected])*

thanks matt! you've definitely helped me out recently http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i talked to [email protected] lift today about the kit some more. gonna try a few things out tomorrow (fug yeah day off) to see what i've gotta do to make it lay subframe. one of my issues seems to be with the drivers side axle because of my 1/2" motor mount spacers. that'll be item #1 tomorrow.


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

lookin good Shelby! what happened to the RS's???


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (VeedubR6)*

sold em last fall after i annihilated my subframe on a manhole cover. i was tight on money and was looking for something new anyway. 
also, i said "another mk3 on air lift's kit." seems like i'm the only mk3 so far










_Modified by $helby at 5:42 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$helby* »_sold em last fall after i annihilated my subframe on a manhole cover. i was tight on money and was looking for something new anyway. 
also, i said "another mk3 on air lift's kit." seems like i'm the only mk3 so far









_Modified by $helby at 5:42 PM 4-5-2010_

gimme about 11 days


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*FV-QR*

where can we get this kit? i check airlifts site


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

the group buy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4822990


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_where can we get this kit? i check airlifts site

Tj, You end up getting your car fixed enough to put bags on it? You should be like me and order it


----------



## -patrick- (Apr 4, 2009)

did you also pick up the management from them as well? i was wondering what management you were using..


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (-patrick-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-patrick-* »_did you also pick up the management from them as well? i was wondering what management you were using..

Looks like he bought the Autopilot, he's rocking the Air Lift manifolds and the controller is in the box on the left. Will form Bag Riders can hook you up. I got the same package but went for 2 compressors.


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (Zorba2.0)*

yes I have the autopilot management. originally I was told I was getting the analog management but my test kit came with the autopilot instead. I'm really happy with it, easy to use, programmable ride height, I have no problems with it at all.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (dankvwguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dankvwguy* »_where can we get this kit? i check airlifts site

fifteen52 is now a registered dealer/distributor for Air Lift products...
Anything you guys need, you know you'll be taken care of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Lookin forward to gettin you back out here in Cali Shelby. Make it happen.








-Matt


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

lets see some pics on where you mounted the controller


----------



## VeedubR6 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Lookin forward to gettin you back out here in Cali Shelby. Make it happen.

+1. come back to the west coast dude!


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (beacom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beacom* »_lets see some pics on where you mounted the controller

currently it's just wedged in the center console above the cupholders. i should be able to get it mounted securely soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i hope to be out on the west coast in a couple years or so. gonna wait out the economy where i can live cheap as hell.


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*

any pics of all the way up?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (Project Mayhem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Project Mayhem* »_any pics of all the way up?

picture a mk3 at stock ride height


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (rabriolet)*

What kind of offset of the wheels? And are they 8" wide?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

17x8's. I forget the ET's but im sure he is pretty close to a 25-30 front and a 15-20 rear


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (rabriolet)*

Great thread and car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Azevs only look good when you're slammed IMO, so good job. But then again, many wheels are like that.


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (G3Variant)*

17x8 et 40 with 15&20mm adapters. for sale too


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit ($helby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *$helby* »_17x8 et 40 with 15&20mm adapters. for sale too









thanks.. I have some wheels in 8x17 Et60 and 20&25mm adapters.. With 195/40... Hope these will fit my car so I can Tuck


----------



## MK-4sum (Jun 21, 2006)

Do you have more pics of your trunk setup?


----------



## $helby (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: another mk3 on air lift's new kit (G3Variant)*

you'll definitely tuck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

what kind of PSI are you running at? (front an rear)


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

lookin good


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

looks good! what ET are your wheels?


----------

